# Alias vs. Toupe Gel??



## garbec (Mar 3, 2006)

I realize saddles are a very personal thing, but has anyone tried both of these saddles? I'm picking up a Roubaix Expert this week and as much as I like the sleek looks of the Toupe, I'm a little suspect on the minimalist padding. By the looks of the saddles, I would think that the Alias would be more comfortable, but many reviews of the Alias do not seem to be so favorable. Any feedback would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## thechocolatedog (Aug 9, 2006)

I have a Toupe Gel on my Roubaix Expert and an Alias on my rigid MTB. I have to say that the Alias is by far the more comfortable, probably because the Expert cheats by having cromo rails instead of the standard Alias and Toupe's ti, meaning there's hardly any spring to the seat. Both are the same width.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

It's not really about the padding, and you'll get varying answers. I rode my '06 Roubaix Expert around the block with the stock Avatar seat when I picked it up, and immediately changed it to a non-gel Toupe. I didn't like the Avatar at all. The gel Toupe wasn''t available then. I've put about 4500 miles on the Toupe without a complaint. You'll just have to find out for yourself. In fact, I like the non-gel Toupe enough I'm going to put one on my Allez Sport rain-bike. Not for the weight, but the comfort. Your LBS should let you swap it out if you don't like the Toupe gel, but give it a chance before you dismiss it.


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Toupe........


----------



## wasfast (Feb 3, 2004)

Nobody but you will be able to decide if either of the saddles are for you. I bought an Alias and found it rather firm but the option of choosing widths was very nice. 

The Toupe looks to be a challenger to the SLR type minimalist racing saddles. I wouldn't expect it to be long distance saddle but again, you'll have to find out for yourself. Weight, build, riding style all factor into it.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

i have the ti Toupe... and i rode an avatar before that... make sure you get fitted for the saddle, and try out both. only you can decide that. while it looks very uncomfortable, the toupe is definitely full of surprises.


----------



## clynch (Jan 14, 2007)

Agree about the Toupe, looks are deceiving. I had been riding a Flite when I decided to give the Toupe a try. It was surprisingly comfortable and is now the saddle of choice for each of my bicycles.


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

Are you sure about the rails?? The specialized site states that the Toupe Gel has ti rails....


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

rbart4506 said:


> Are you sure about the rails?? The specialized site states that the Toupe Gel has ti rails....



One version has Ti the other Cr-mo.

FYI, the Toupe is far more comfy than the Alias -- get it without the gel.


----------



## rule (Dec 2, 2004)

Same here...the first time that I did a 3 hour plus non-stop ride on a Toupe Team was the first time that I had ever made it through that kind of a ride without issues from a saddle. It beats an Alias for me by about another hour. :thumbsup:


----------



## bsaunder (Oct 27, 2004)

I've got an Avatar on my older bike and had an alias on it before that. I recently bought a roubiax expert and can say that the Toupe gel is more comfortable for me. Before, I would start getting seriously uncomfortable after ~1.5hrs in the saddle, but with the Toupe, I've hit 3 hrs at once so far without getting the same feeling.

I was really suspicious myself of the minimal seat, but I'm a convert now.


----------



## thechocolatedog (Aug 9, 2006)

Must be just me then!


----------



## garbec (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the feedback. I'm going to give the Toupe a go and work it out from there.

gracias.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bocarider48 (Sep 4, 2006)

*After my first ride on my 07 Roubiax Pro I immediatly went out and got a Selle SMP Plus. The stock Toupe Gel was killing me after 30 miles, I mean it brought tears to my eyes:cryin: . The guys at the LBS said after a few long rides I'd get used to it but I changed it anyway. By the way anyone want my original saddle you can have it CHEAP....only used once! .*


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

critchie said:


> One version has Ti the other Cr-mo.
> 
> FYI, the Toupe is far more comfy than the Alias -- get it without the gel.


I stand corrected...

I went and visited the LBS to check on my wife's Roubaix and visit mine, that is hanging in the back. I checked the saddle and it in fact has the cr-mo rails...Damn! thought they were titanium. Next question, how much a difference will those rails make?? I think I'm getting a bit OCP....


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

rbart4506 said:


> I stand corrected...
> 
> I went and visited the LBS to check on my wife's Roubaix and visit mine, that is hanging in the back. I checked the saddle and it in fact has the cr-mo rails...Damn! thought they were titanium. Next question, how much a difference will those rails make?? I think I'm getting a bit OCP....


Not much, it's mostly just the extra weight.


----------



## D-Town (Aug 22, 2004)

*Toupe*

I had the Alias and it was OK for me but not great, switched to the Toupe and like it much better. The Alias as a 130mm and the Toupe is a 143, which fits me better. However, while the width is part of the picture, the shape of the Toupe was a big part of the improvement. I just ordered a Toupe Gel for a new bike, so we'll see how the gel and non-gel versions compare...


----------



## willly (Jun 19, 2006)

I purchased a toupe ti about 6 months ago, and It caused me some serious pain. After a few rides, I measured it out, and it turns out that the saddle was not even close to symmetrical. The cutout was not in the center, and one of the sides were different lengths. So much for quality control.


----------

